# Help me identify>>>



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

I have 2 pairs of speakers that have this style of magnet motor. An 8 inch (pictured) and 12 inch woofers. 
Both sets sound great and have awesome dynamic range - not to mention impressive low bass extension. 

I know that they are from the mid 80's or earlier (based on when I got them - and that each set needed to have the surrounds replaced due to dry rot...). 
I am guessing that the magnet is an Alnico style (although it could be another type of alloy magnet). But what gets me the most is the magnet is inside the voice coil. (the only - current- manufacture I know of who does this is Dynaudio , ) I have searched the web trying to find _*any*_ information on this style of magnet motor with no luck. 

If any of you can offer any information concerning these drivers that would be great. :help:


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Interesting, never seen anything like it. I'm assuming you've trying searching on the numbers stamped on the back?


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

ya the numbers on the speakers have gotten me no where


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

Boy I am supprised that no one else has anything to say on this....


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I asked a couple of "old dog" speaker guys to have a look and neither of them had a clue. One suggestion was to post a pic on the diyaudio.com full range forum.


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> I asked a couple of "old dog" speaker guys to have a look and neither of them had a clue. One suggestion was to post a pic on the diyaudio.com full range forum.


I will check out the diyaudio.com forum tomorrow after work. 

Does any one else have any ideas on other places I could pose this speaker question?


Well off to bed, Good night world


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

You could try the Parts Express Tech Talk forum; there are some very experienced speaker builders there.
G'luck!

Tom


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Fairly common alnico design used by Jensen and Eminence. Although there should be a cardboard tube around the voice coil to protect it from the elements.


----------

